
How Activists Took Control of a University: The Case Study of Evergreen State - jseliger
http://quillette.com/2017/12/18/activists-took-control-university-case-study-evergreen-state/
======
RickJWag
Incredible. I'll have to read more about Evergreen, to see how much of this is
unbiased fact.

If it's true, we should all be very concerned.

